# TikTokers are eating frozen honey- it looks kind of tasty. I might try it in moderation.



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

Brb gotta go get my stomach pumped 🤪 | TikTok


3M Likes, 20.8K Comments. TikTok video from Avery Cyrus (@averycyrus): "Brb gotta go get my stomach pumped 🤪". original sound - Avery Cyrus.




www.tiktok.com





"
The latest trend to take over TikTok isn't a new dance or a funny lip-sync — it's honey.

More specifically, freezing a water bottle full of honey and then squeezing the contents out, so a long, somewhat solid-looking shaft of golden honey oozes out of the top before you take a massive bite.


The trend has exploded across the app, with thousands of videos having been made. The hashtag "#FrozenHoney" has been viewed nearly 600 million times, and the hashtag "#FrozenHoneyChallenge" has been viewed more than 80 million times.

Some on TikTok claimed that after they tried the honey, they felt sick or were running for the bathroom with diarrhea.

"I feel sick now," a user wrote beneath a video of herself trying the trend.

"[Be right back] gotta go get my stomach pumped," another user joked.

Part of the issue is just how much honey the people are consuming — while experts say small amounts of honey aren't a health concern, eating a fifth or more of a bottle can be a sugar overload.

"Honey is great, but having it in small amounts to sweeten is really a healthy relationship with food, and using it to get a lot of followers and a lot of attention and having it in excess amounts is crazy," said Kristin Kirkpatrick, a registered dietitian at the Cleveland Clinic."









TikTokers are eating frozen honey. Experts say it could give them diarrhea.


"Honey is great but ... using it to get a lot of followers and a lot of attention and having it in excess amounts is crazy," said Kristin Kirkpatrick, a registered dietitian.




www.nbcnews.com





Honey popsicles, anyone?


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Wonder if it's honey. I know there's a "trend" of making what you speak of with all sorts of different stuff. Typically it's corn syrup mixed with whatever they're doing this to... mountain dew, juice, whatever...

One of my favorite things to do with honey is drizzle it on vanilla ice cream. It gets an interesting texture, but I wonder if it would squeeze out very well. But I suppose it would have similar properties to corn syrup in this regard. Kind of makes me want to give it a shot just to see.


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

jwcarlson said:


> Wonder if it's honey. I know there's a "trend" of making what you speak of with all sorts of different stuff. Typically it's corn syrup mixed with whatever they're doing this to... mountain dew, juice, whatever...
> 
> One of my favorite things to do with honey is drizzle it on vanilla ice cream. It gets an interesting texture, but I wonder if it would squeeze out very well. But I suppose it would have similar properties to corn syrup in this regard. Kind of makes me want to give it a shot just to see.


In the video, she does eat some corn syrup with Kool-Aid after the honey. The problem is the load of sugar acts as a laxative in the intestine.


----------



## AHudd (Mar 5, 2015)

The road to herd insanity appears to be shorter than the road to herd immunity. 
That was pretty funny to watch, though.

Alex


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

I have complete faith mother nature will weed out stupid


----------



## Boondocks (Sep 16, 2020)

Newbeek2021 said:


> I have complete faith mother nature will weed out stupid


But they are buying honey, which is a good thing , right? 
I tried it, it is sweet and cold. Kids would love it. It feels like sweet frozen taffy.


----------



## Newbeek2021 (May 13, 2021)

Indeed! Which is great as long as they dont over indulge & then blame the honey for all their problems. The poor bees get enough of a bad rap, especially lately, not sure if my cookies are just pulling all the bee articles for me to see or there has been an uptick in news related deaths/incidents involving bees


----------

